# Hyde Park Unity Day fundraiser Sat 2nd Feb!



## seeformiles (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope it's ok to advertise this event ed.

Table Top sale in aid of Hyde Park Unity Day 2013. 

Saturday 2nd Feb 
Wrangthorn Church Hall 
Hyde Park Terrace (just off Hyde Park Corner)
Leeds

Starts 2.30 pm

Books, CDs, bric-a-brac, tea, cakes, etc.

Be there or be somewhere else entirely!


----------



## Bingo (Feb 15, 2013)

just seen this... I had a stall! hehe


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 22, 2013)

Bingo said:


> just seen this... I had a stall! hehe


 
I brought a load of books and dvds for it - you didn't wind up with my Lorraine Kelly autobiography by any chance ?


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2013)

I travelled up from London for Unity Day once- had a great time. All the best with it.


----------



## Bingo (Feb 22, 2013)

No but I got a banging turtle blackboard and all sorts of other tat! And made a few squid


----------

